# My sigs



## Vidboy10 (Jun 18, 2009)

Photoshop is fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Resistance:Fall of Man




SSBM




Jiraiya from naruto




Wii Tainted


----------



## Splych (Jun 18, 2009)

All are fail...

Jks. Jiraiya is nicee. And the resistance one is good too.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 19, 2009)

Great stuff man, the only one that appealed to me was the resistance one, the Wii and the SSBM is so-so.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. heres my latest sig.




Just something quick, nothing special.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats a good one.

All the other ones are so-so, especially SSBM.  Love the Jiraya one though!

I'm suprised you didn't copy the image in your sig together with all your other sigs in this post =] (Fast Reply)


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats a good one.

All the other ones are so-so, especially SSBM.  Love the Jiraya one though!

I'm suprised you didn't copy the image in your sig together with all your other sigs in this post =] (Fast Reply)

Oops double posted =( (Fast Reply) Sorry


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 23, 2009)

The Wii one makes for a decent banner since it's really simple; not sure why people don't like that one lol. 

I just noticed though that the borders by the Wii are kinda messed up so you might want to edit that part lol.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 24, 2009)

The SSBB one is kind of a fail. Only four characters out of what, 45. And where is Kirby?!?!??!?!!? And the Link part is kinda messed. No theme, really.

Jiraiya one is kinda cool. Like the way where I had to look closely for the Perverted Hermit part, and also the jutsu part (hand on face).


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> The Wii one makes for a decent banner since it's really simple; not sure why people don't like that one lol.
> 
> I just noticed though that the borders by the Wii are kinda messed up so you might want to edit that part lol.


Its a glow dude...

IOwnAndPwnU: The SSBM  was supposed to be simple. and i made the jiraiya one out of boredom. I really have a huge hate for Naruto.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 24, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, you don't include Kirby. And now you're telling me you hate Naruto. Just wow.
The Link in the SSBB is kinda pissing me off. Just standing there and at that angle. 
And you need to keep being bored so you make even better stuff.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Lol, you don't include Kirby. And now you're telling me you hate Naruto. Just wow


So? Just because i don't add a character just doesn't mean its bad art!
And just because i make a sig out of something doesn't mean i like it..

But im  still learning Photoshop


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe someone is saying Naruto is good.

As for the sigs, they're good for someone who is learning. I went through that stage once but grew out of it. Now if I want to make something with Photoshop (If I have an idea) I can whip it up in 30 minutes and it looks fantastic.

They are good, however the link in the SSBM is weird becuase it doesn't look as if his legs are bending (Like Samus's are) It's probably pretty hard to find a picutre of Link with bent knees as if he is leaning against a wall.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 25, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> I can't believe someone is saying Naruto is good.
> 
> As for the sigs, they're good for someone who is learning. I went through that stage once but grew out of it. Now if I want to make something with Photoshop (If I have an idea) I can whip it up in 30 minutes and it looks fantastic.
> *
> They are good, however the link in the SSBM is weird becuase it doesn't look as if his legs are bending (Like Samus's are) It's probably pretty hard to find a picutre of Link with bent knees as if he is leaning against a wall.*



That's exactly what I meant, but no words came out.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 27, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't mean the glow. I think I worded myself wrong but what I meant was that the border of the signature in general has a minor detail mistake. If you look right on the edges of the signature itself, you might notice a slight color difference where the Wii is on the right. Just look on the border and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 27, 2009)

the wii and resistance sig looks noice


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 27, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean the black outline around the sig?
If you mean that then that's supposed to be like that


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 27, 2009)

instead of giving the blatant border, just feather the edge.


----------

